# You said you like cartoonish right? HDR



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mostly posting this picture for the poll question.



1.

2.



Thank you for voting.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 1, 2012)

Except you forgot to include the poll


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2012)

^It just took a minute for some reason.  Imagine the little antennas cloned out.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 1, 2012)

You could shoot multiple exposures on a tripod,stack the images and remove the people that way.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2012)

^ I would have to learn how to do that first.  Plus I dont bring a tri-pod with me in the park to carry around all day.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 1, 2012)

If you use Photoshop or PS Elements you could stack them hand held and remove people.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2012)

Is there a video tutorial that shows how to do that in photoshop that you know of? When I do a search for that on youtube I get 1,000 videos, but nothing that looks like what you are talking about.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 1, 2012)

Try kelbytraining.com


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2012)

140 plus views at this time, with 5 votes. This forum is awesome.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> 140 plus views at this time, with 5 votes. This forum is awesome.



For such an overprocessed image, and such a silly poll.... I am surprised you got five answers! Be happy with what you get... could have been none!


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2012)

The poll isnt about whether the pictures are good or not, it is about keeping people in, or cropping them out. Surely people have an opinion one way or another right?  Or f-it, vote for me to stop taking pictures or peanut butter fudge ice cream, but have an a opinion. #getwithitforum.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> The poll isnt about whether the pictures are good or not, it is about keeping people in, or cropping them out. Surely people have an opinion one way or another right?  Or f-it, *vote for me to stop taking pictures* or peanut butter fudge ice cream, but have an a opinion. #getwithitforum.



I did!


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2012)

^ Thank you for having an opinion. Its like the people that come on here and always ask for c&c on THEIR pictures, but never give anything back to any one elses pictures. Even a simple " I like it" or " I dont like it" would be fine.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 2, 2012)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> 140 plus views at this time, with 5 votes. This forum is awesome.



I'm not going to answer your poll, mostly because I don't care and I'd like to be more civil with you this time.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> ^ Thank you for having an opinion. Its like the people that come on here and always ask for c&c on THEIR pictures, but never give anything back to any one elses pictures. Even a simple " I like it" or " I dont like it" would be fine.



You are the photographer! You make the image... and only you can decide what you want in the image. If you want people.. then do people. Personally, I feel cropping them out, or just shooting over their heads... kills a lot of the shot because you are minimizing needed foreground.

Either leave the people in... or shoot the shot twice... overlay the shots, and erase or clone out the people (as mentioned).

(oh.. and I was being facetious / sarcastic on the poll answer!)


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2012)

^When I try to clone people out, it looks obvious, I still need to work on that.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 2, 2012)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> ^ Thank you for having an opinion. Its like the people that come on here and always ask for c&c on THEIR pictures, but never give anything back to any one elses pictures. Even a simple " I like it" or " I dont like it" would be fine.



"I like it" and "it sucks" are both worthless IMO, unless they're accompanied by an explanation. If I just don't like an image, I mostly likely won't say anything. That is, unless it's so bad that it warrants comment or the OP is being an ass and needs some humbling.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats too bad, because I think you have a good eye, and I would like to hear if you think it is better to leave random people in pictures like these, or to shoot/crop over their head.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well... you are getting some answers.... lol! "Stop Taking Pictures" is in the lead!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 2, 2012)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> ^When I try to clone people out, it looks obvious, I still need to work on that.



Don't clone them out. Search Google or youtube for "layers" and erase them.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*^THIS!*


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 2, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> Don't clone them out. Search Google or youtube for "layers" and erase them.



That would be after multiple shots with the people moving about in the frame


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Well... you are getting some answers.... lol! "Stop Taking Pictures" is in the lead!



Yes, I see, I expected that though. haha

It wont stop me though. I am going to win picture of the month one day! It might be in 50 years when I'm 80, but it will happen one day!


----------



## charlie76 (Oct 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Well... you are getting some answers.... lol! "Stop Taking Pictures" is in the lead!



Ya....I suggest finding another hobby . Unless u like this forum to practice your typing skills..? Images are weak all around


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 3, 2012)

Charlie, you will never like my images no matter what. Ever since I didn't like your pictures.  So there is no point to you even saying anything about my work,since I know your judgment is just because you don't like me. I can't stand any of your pictures, but I respect the forum enough to NOT say that in all of your threads. So unless you can be objective without putting your personal feeling in to things, then please don't bother.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 3, 2012)

I like the first image but I am not a real fan of the composition. Nothing really stands out in the image and grabs me. The images don't look very sharp either so i'm not sure if that is due to the actual shot taken or the post processing work.  It'd be cool to see the original image and then your conversions.  All around, I think the images are decent.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 3, 2012)

I say leave them in. All though in DisneyLand it would be ideal to have people not in the shots, its very hard and in my opinion it adds something to the photos. 

If you had the opportunity to take the shots with no one in than great but, if you can not don't worry about the people being in the shot.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 3, 2012)

Lets see if I have any with random people in it...




Not too bad though, this was a quiet day.

And NO, I dont know how to fix the CA on the tree, that always happens when bright light shines through a dark tree in my pics.


----------



## hazegry (Oct 3, 2012)

I like the second image but its disney there are going to be people without them it just looks weird to me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

This thread delivers. I need to come around more often


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

^ yeah man. HDR is not agreed on most of the time, so it can make for some good/funny threads. A lot of times the artist ( photographer ) has an image in their mind of what they want to portray or a certain "mood" or "feeling" they want to give off of the pictures. Lets say...dark and scary.  So thats how they process it. Well then someone will comment and be like..."I dont like it, it is too dark and scary".  haha...its pretty funny.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> ^ yeah man. HDR is not agreed on most of the time, so it can make for some good/funny threads. A lot of times *the artist* ( photographer ) has an image in their mind of what they want to portray or a certain "mood" or "feeling" they want to give off of the pictures. Lets say...dark and scary.  So thats how they process it. Well then someone will comment and be like..."I dont like it, it is too dark and scary".  haha...its pretty funny.



Curious, are you an "artist"?  Are these images an attempt at "art"?


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess in a way,we all are. ^


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> I guess in a way,we all are. ^










   <----to the first question, curious about the second too


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep, I guess as soon as I touched a single slider it became my art.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Yep, I guess as soon as I touched a single slider it became my art.


----------

